# Beretta 96 GT PS



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently purchased a Beretta 96G from Cabella's. It is a LEO turn in. I looked up the serial number on the Beretta site and it is listed as a 96 GT PS that was issued to the Florida Highway Patrol. I know what the G stands for and I found on another Forum (and should have guessed this) that the PS is for Police Special. Anyone know what if any is the difference in a 96 G and a 96 GT ? By the way I love th gun, I have a 92Fs that was a DOJ turn in, a great weapon also.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta 96GT has Trijicon night sights (T- was added for the Trijicon night sights).


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks CougarTex, I just received an EMail from a friend that said the same thing. Should have figured that one out for myself also.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

cougartex said:


> The Beretta 96GT has Trijicon night sights (T- was added for the Trijicon night sights).


In 1992 I purchased a new 92 FS Centurion. Made in Italy.
In Italy or somewhere along the way to my hands it had Trijicon night sights installed.

The gun salesman said it was done at the factory. ? ? ?

The rear sight is dovetailed, and has two lines white painted on its right side. 
"Trijicon" on first line. The second line has the chemical symbol for the tritium gas "TH3", then a "comma", and a "92".

The front sight is pinned. No dovetail. Below the sight, on the "cut" right at the front of the slide are the same two white painted lines. Each less than 1/16" tall.

The white paint must be pretty tough. It's still all there after 18 years and thousands of rounds.
Trijicon only warrants the green sights for 12 years. Mine are still glowing. :mrgreen:

Too much info, eh ? :smt1099


----------



## Texcowboy (Dec 3, 2010)

My 96 GT PS was Mfg in 1998, same sights and markings, still glowing.


----------



## BROKEDADDY (May 5, 2021)

Serial #104xxx
Model: SPEC0242A
Product Description: 96 GT PS;FLORIDA HGHWY PATROL
I bought this handsome piece in 2019 from a Gunbroker Auction for under $400, and it came with both the .40S&W *&* 9mm barrels. After passing a few hundred rounds through each barrel, it still feels and racks like 'silk'! This Beretta 96GT has become my all-purpose sweetheart. I feel it was destined for me, not only for the way it feels and functions, but also for sharing our LE history, and the Model GT are also My Initials!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd recommend running a 16 pound Wolff recoil spring in the 40cal 96FS. I believe back then Beretta overlooked the fact 9mm and .40cal have very different recoil impulses and in my mind the 13 pound factory weight spring for the 96FS was much too light. When I originally ran the factory 13 pound spring in my 96FS it would kick brass out a good 20 + feet or so, just sayin.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

BROKEDADDY said:


> Serial #104xxx
> Model: SPEC0242A
> Product Description: 96 GT PS;FLORIDA HGHWY PATROL
> I bought this handsome piece in 2019 from a Gunbroker Auction for under $400, and it came with both the .40S&W *&* 9mm barrels. After passing a few hundred rounds through each barrel, it still feels and racks like 'silk'! This Beretta 96GT has become my all-purpose sweetheart. I feel it was destined for me, not only for the way it feels and functions, but also for sharing our LE history, and the Model GT are also My Initials!


That was an awesome deal, man. Good job!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I thought Tritium (radio active) sights were not allowed in Europe? Can they install them in a European factory, for shipment to the U.S.?


----------



## BROKEDADDY (May 5, 2021)

berettatoter said:


> I thought Tritium (radio active) sights were not allowed in Europe? Can they install them in a European factory, for shipment to the U.S.?


The 96GT was assembled in the U.S.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> I thought Tritium (radio active) sights were not allowed in Europe? Can they install them in a European factory, for shipment to the U.S.?


I'd swear I read many years ago that the sights are usually swapped for nightsights AFTER the gun makes it stateside.


----------

